# تمجيد للسيدة العذراء - لحن اوكيريوس ميتاسو



## gofy (15 مايو 2009)

تمجيد للسيدة العذراء - لحن اوكيريوس ميتاسو 

http://coptictubee.blogspot.com/2009/04/ctv_13.html
​


----------



## kalimooo (17 مايو 2009)




----------



## kalimooo (17 مايو 2009)




----------



## SALVATION (18 مايو 2009)

_شكرا كتيييير _
_تسلم ايدك_
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 مايو 2009)

شكرا على التمجيد 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## gofy (23 مايو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على تشجيعكم 
الرب معكم واذكرونى فى صلاتكم​


----------



## gofy (12 أغسطس 2009)

موسوعة ترانيم السيدة العذراء بمناسبة صوم العذراء 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=97475​


----------



## gofy (18 أغسطس 2009)

*

نم اضافة ترانيم جديدة موسوعة ترانيم السيدة العذراء بمناسبة صوم العذراء 


*​


----------



## gofy (22 أغسطس 2009)

*زيارة لدير السيدة العذراء المحرق بجبل قسقام
http://coptictubefilm.blogspot.com/2...post_7759.html*​


----------



## gofy (26 أغسطس 2009)

احتفالات عيد العذراء بأسيوط - ترانيم أغابي
http://coptictubee.blogspot.com/2009/07/blog-post_1108.html

 دورة العذراء-دير درنكة-2009
http://coptictubefilm.blogspot.com/2009/07/blog-post_3092.html



​


----------



## gofy (17 أكتوبر 2009)

فيلم القديسة العذراء مريم أم النور
http://coptictubefilm.blogspot.com/2009/08/blog-post_23.html​


----------



## gofy (20 أكتوبر 2009)

+  مدايح وترانيم السيدة العذراء  +
http://coptictubee.blogspot.com/2009/01/blog-post_3350.html


​


----------



## gofy (29 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا لتشجيعكم الجميل ....  ربنا يبارك حياتكم​


----------

